# Sieger Long-life Sintered Ruby Hone



## Pensacola Tiger

There has been a fair amount of interest about this rod style hone, so I thought I would offer to pass it around to members interested in it. It is the smaller length rod, but I've had no problem using it on a 240 mm blade.

Here is a link to the rod on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BZCNTL4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Rules:

1. Use it for a week, then pass it on to the next person. Post a review if you want, but it's not required.

2. You accept responsibility for loss or breakage.

3. Limited to Site Supporters.

4. US and Canadian members, because of customs/postage charges.

Post in this thread if interested.

Rick


----------



## rick_english

The one review at Amazon is totally negative. Have you had better experience?


----------



## daveb

I'm in. The postman knows the way.


----------



## bennyprofane

This review is written by a completely clueless person or perhaps even by the competition. Check the amazon page for the longer version for some better reviews:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BZCNUNQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Marek07

bennyprofane said:


> This review is written by a completely clueless person or perhaps even by the competition. Check the amazon page for the longer version for some better reviews:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BZCNUNQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Agreed - insane review/er. Obviously clueless about honing if she was running her knife into the tip. Then she sharpened pottery on it (reasoning?) before baking it in her oven (totally devoid of reasoning).
:scratchhead:
Do look at the 11" reviews for some rational thoughts.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Looks like we have a one person pass around. Closing this now.

Rick


----------

